# corner finisher



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi guys new to this site, just bought a 3" finish pro corner finisher, and it doesn't seem to finish the corner full enough, you can still see tape, sometimes there's a small tear and even the pinholes on the paper show through, i also find it very hard to push with the corner box, even though i'm mixing the mud quite a bit thinner than i do with my boxes. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep it at 45degree angle, I guess its hard to try and help with whats wrong without actually knowing what your doing. If you can still see the tape then your mud is way to thin, try to thicken it up a bit. are your corners rolled nice and glazed square?


----------



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks ss it's the first time i've used it, i found when i rolled it that the bottoms and tops with the roller tended to crinkle and i was spending time trying to straightning them out. then when i'd glaze, sometimes the corner would be out of 90 a bit and it wouldn't feather very nicely, so i would have to fix it with the knife. also sometimes the finisher would tear the tape, (maybe i'm pushing to hard) by the way i don't have a bazooka, i mud all my corner with the angle box and tape by hand. anyway's so i tried this in a couple of rooms and then i went back to not rolling and glazing but using my knife.  i would then try to finish with the corner box and finisher. as i said i found it very hard to push and i'm not a small guy. so i then thinned it out a little more and obviously that's why the tape showing. anyway's i thought there was a trick to it because when i seen the guy do it who sold me the tools, it looked so easy to push. thanks for any input. by the way i'm using finish pro tools


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah you were probably pushing too hard if the tape was tearing, Usually i dont start with my glazer RIGT in the corner, about 2-3 inches from the end of th tape, that way it doesnt grab the tape and tear it or whatever when you push the glazer. We run into problems like it not fealthering right all the time, somtimes cuz they put factory edge of rock on wall sheet and its not flat needs to be filled. Keep practicing, it will come.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

i know what your problem is.

using an angle box on a corner that wasnt run with angle tools for tape coat. it will need 2 coats with an angle box.

when using angle tools to tape, the roller and angle head puts down a layer of mud
on top of the tape automaticaly, when you hand tape the thin top coat is not there, that is why it is running so rough and goughing tape.

Chris


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Josh,

I got the 2.5 Finish Pro head and roller. I apply it with the bazooka, the follow it with the roller. This is the most crucial step. I make sure my mud in the corner is more thin than I use for the joints to tape. That way its more wet, and when you apply the roller, it leaves the alot of mud on top of the tape. If you can't achieve this, try adding some mud on the tape with a paint brush, or a small #2 or 3" knife, and then glaze it for the angle head. Remember, you got to use the roller right. You have to start from the middle of the angle, and go up and back down. If you start from the top or the bottom, your going to push the tape away. If you do this right, the first glaze should coat the angle perfectly. I almosted mastered this, that after I apply one more coat with the angle box. The mud needs to be thin, so its almost like a skim in the angle. You don't need to push it hard, just manuaver your arms in the direction your pushing. Sometimes I don't even use the angle-box, because I put a final skim by angle on the angles with a #4 or #5 knife. Remember to check all screws are not sticking out on the angles, and that theres no beveled edges in your inside corners, if standing up. Or you will run into slight problems bedding them. The Finish Pro tools are the most inexpensive, and they proved to me that cheap tools do work. I do have the tape tech ones too, got it after, but like the Finish Pro. The box is more easier to push than the tape tech. Hope this helps.

BTW, even with the angle box, you still need to touch up the angles by hand or add another coat because they don't leave the angles 100% ready. I sand in-between coats with a pole lightly, and then at the final sanding with a pole and a sponge.
Good luck!


----------



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks guys for the feedback. i'll keep trying


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

your blades are to new(sharp) always happens with virgins they'll stop tearing once broken in,when rolling start in the middle of the angle once lite to each corner then hard all the way through your tape won't bunch up on you anymore like joe said i geuss


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

brdn_drywall said:


> your blades are to new(sharp) always happens with virgins they'll stop tearing once broken in,when rolling start in the middle of the angle once lite to each corner then hard all the way through your tape won't bunch up on you anymore like joe said i geuss


yea, pretty much.


----------

